# Raleigh, NC - Blanco WM Young



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15613854


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Wake County Animal Care, Control, & Adoption Center 
Raleigh, NC 
919-212-7387


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I am local if anyone needs more info. Also, these dogs typically go quick. I check this shelter weekly I know the local rescue has a connection here!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This guy is still there, I just called to get an update! The other one, Lonetta, was just adopted!! YEAH! But I will continue to follow his progress.


----------



## GSDS and a min pin (Jul 14, 2008)

Still listed on Petfinder. Anyone know how he is with other dogs, cats,etc?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I can call if you want - I am local!!!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This is what I got.... if you are interested...
"Blanco" is a very gentle and good natured German Shepherd mix that came into the Wake Shelter as a Stray. He is snow white and has a very cute face. He is approximately 2yrs old and is a very laid back and happy boy. Blanco has a case of demodex (skin problem) and is being treated for it at the shelter. He is truly one of the sweetest dogs in the shelter and has waited very quietly and patiently for visitors. Blanco's legal hold period is up so there's no telling how much time he'll have in the shelter. Please go see him if you can possibly foster or adopt. This boy deserves a second chance at life.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He sure doesn't look like a mix to me. He is actually a beautiful White.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't get the newest pics to post on here!!!!! You can see some of the skin problem, if you can tell me how to download them I will post??


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Gentle GSD Craigslist 

I hope this works....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

regaldogs, please make sure you know where this dog is going, if you help anyone who is interested in him. if you have any questions about this, please pm me. thanks so much.


----------



## CandySkyer (Sep 29, 2009)

beautiful dog!!! I hope he finds a home, he sounds like a wonderful boy to have!


----------



## GSDS and a min pin (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info regaldogs. I will call tomorrow. I am a foster for Noble. Noble is NOT committing to this dog. This is a personal inquiry only. Has anyone checked him with other dogs? Need an experienced eval as I have a senior male and small min pin here. Shelter info on this is not always accurate.

Kathy


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Kathy,
When you call sometimes it takes you to the executive line which is NOT based at this shelter. It is somewhere in Raleigh. Ask them to transfer you to the shelter. Once you get someone there, ask to speak to the intake person or someone who is knowledgeable about this dog. Always use the ID number when referencing a dog b/c that is what they pull. If you don't get the info you want, please let me know. There is a lady there who works for the rescue I am affiliated with and she always keeps an eye on the GSD's. I am very surprised HE has NOT gone yet! I think people are just fearful of the skin condition, there are a lot of uneducated people out there, you know. The shelter has very limited hours today, it is Wednesday. I am off work so if you need anything, you can post here or PM me! I am pulling for this guy. He really is beautiful! 
CALL!!!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

The information on this guy has been updated to show he is good with dogs and good with cats!!!! Still listed....


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Just called the main office, it appears he went into Rescue and they did give me the name of the rescue group over the phone. Which is a local rescue group.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Got the official word today, he is safe in rescue so he can be moved. Will debut this weekend at an adoption event locally!


----------

